# Hubby won't fly...where can we go?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

We are having one last shot in the UK, but hubby wants me to research other clinics abroad for success/price and accessebilty. 

We are more than happy then to use Eurostar etc...

Plus - how does it all work with down regging/scans etc....

Thanks girls


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

HI CAz
You could do spain and france easily (by train) - the clinics will tell you when you need to do scans etc, and there are loads of places (private) where you can have them done (or perhaps your gp will help you as well)
I know Aj used to go to barcelona by train ...
i would suggest you email some clinicis that you are interested in and start the ball rolling that way.  There is a thread that reviews clinics abroad and you should be able to pick up loads from hre as well - depending where you want to go in europe
wishing you luck in your journey


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Hiya

A girl went to Reprofit by national express she said long journey but got to see a lot. Reprofit is around £1900 that with icsi and donor egg don't know how much a own egg ivf is though.


Linda
xxx


----------



## Amapo (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Caz,

Have you considered going to Belgium? We had a second opinion in Ghent after have two failed ICSI cycles and one cancelled one in the Netherlands and we were both quite impressed with the hospital there.

In Belgium, it's standard practice to have six fertility treatments sponsored by the government, giving an overall rate of success of over 90% (compaired to 80% here). This alone gives the Belgians a much more positive outlook on fertility treatment and they are far more willing to continue treatment for longer. As a result, the Belgian hospitals are far more relaxed about success rates and are not phased by league tables.

And.. it should be quite easy to get to?

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Amapo (Mar 16, 2004)

And the link: http://www.uzgent.be/EN/

/links


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

THank you all for your reponses. 

I will start researching now. 

Thanks


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Caz

The rail service in Europe is far superior to the UK, so travelling around Belgium is a doddle. I used to live there and can speak from experience that the service is excellent and if you are not sure of what stop you are coming up to the Belgians are very helpful 

Good luck with your next cycle

Deb


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

I went to Brussels for sperm donor ICSI, it is the factory and similar prices to some of the Spanish clinics but they are so professional and they speak good english so it is fine.

http://www.brusselsivf.be/default_en.aspx?lang=EN

if you choose Belgium join us on the Belgium board.

Good luck with your choices.

Steph

/links


----------



## Eadie (Jan 11, 2007)

How are you going with your research?

you can always go to Norway (Haugesund) by boat from Newcastle,

Em
x


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Caz

We are the same - will not fly - and so I have looked into going to Barcelona via train. Leaving from Bath to Barcelona takes 24 hours using Eurostar to France then straight down overnight to Barcelona.

http://www.seat61.com/Spain.htm

Hope that helps and good luck! 

CR

/links


----------

